# Daughter's Jewelry Box



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thought I'd try my hand at posting some images...
This is a jewelry box I just completed for my daughter's 25th birthday.
It's made of Mahogany with some figured Sycamore for the top panel. Took me about 4 weeks or so, primarily at night after work. 
A labor of love. I'm happy with the way it came out and this project got me to thinking about making boxes of different styles and sizes. 
Anyway, thanks for looking..


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That wood is gorgeous! I haven't "graduated" to nothing that good-looking yet, but hopefully soon...


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh really nice. If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for the hinges?


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you Paulo and John. Good eye, the hinges weren't cheap, $52.00 for the pair from Rockler. They're made by Brusso, special stop hinges. They open to 95 degrees and are really well made. I needed something robust because the lid has some weight to it and I didn't want any visible chain support.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Joe that's a beautiful job, congratulations


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

thats really nice and something she can hand down to her daughter


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Absolutely stunning. Good choice of those hinges, too.


----------



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

Really great job, I bet you can sell it for top bucks!!!


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Top notch work Joe. Now you'll need to fill it up for her.

Eric


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

It is stunning, I like the way you did the drawer end so there is no end grain showing. Wrapping them with the 45 is unique. Job well done.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful choice of woods and hardware. And of course excellent craftmanship! Well done!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Quite magnificent Joe, it's obvious, without reading your profile that you're no beginner. It would be most helpful to the forum if, in future projects you would do photo shoots.


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

Impressive, indeed!


----------



## Mizz Liz (Apr 28, 2009)

Joe, you made a beautiful thing. As a daughter, I can honestly say that any girl I know would be so proud to receive such a great gift from her dad. I liked the woods you chose, and the interior compartmentalized layout very much. Here's hoping she hugs your neck lots and bakes cookies for her daddy.

Liz


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Stunning! Absolutly Stunning!

Ray H


----------



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

Great box. I looove Mahogany!!


----------



## sean farrell (May 14, 2009)

Beautiful piece of work.a family heirloom that will be cherished


----------

